

Ad Code sales conversion tracking for iPhone apps - prbuckley
http://blog.appsto.re/new-feature-sales-conversion-by-ad-code-1
Any iPhone developers out there think this is useful?
======
gcheong
Can you actually track from url click to whether or not that resulted in a
purchase? It would seem to me the trail would end when you redirect to iTunes.

------
prbuckley
The "You make what you measure." quote is attributable to Joe Kraus, from a
talk at a y combinator diner in 2008.

